# Lawrence looking for a job



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A friend of mine, who has a barber shop, gets his lawn cut for free. He said he needs to get a weed eater. Of course I said that I have a few. Lawrence, my one year old wether volunteered for the job.
Here is Lawrence at the Barber Shop this morning.







He is not shy, he has great work ethics!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Atta boy. Earn an honest days wage.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

He might get me a free haircut.lol


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Now you are talking. Earning his keep


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

Finally putting out that legwork. Daily grind life.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is Lawrence also promoting for the barber shop?

"Watch Lawrence for free while you wait!"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Is Lawrence also promoting for the barber shop?
> 
> "Watch Lawrence for free while you wait!"


Good idea! Most interesting yesterday, aside from the mother who btought her two children to see him, was a man bicycling around. He was from Vancouver, B.C.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Way to go Lawerence! He's too cute


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Bentley went to help him today. Tomorrow for about two hours should do the trick! 
Now I have to build a cage for my pick up. I have been putting it off for a while. All I have to do is cut a panel down and hog ring it together.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> View attachment 151091
> 
> Bentley went to help him today. Tomorrow for about two hours should do the trick!
> Now I have to build a cage for my pick up. I have been putting it off for a while. All I have to do is cut a panel down and hog ring it together.


My goats fit in large dog crates in my Suburban. You may consider doing that for now. (I put old packing blankets in the crates in case they urinate. The blanket soaks it up instead of letting it splash about.)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds as if Lawrence and Bentley do some promoting for children learning about other creatures. This is very good, considering most people of today live in towns and many look upon animals as "dirty" ... Pity the barber shop seems to be closed, the customers will not be able to benefit from this promotion.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Way to go Lawrence! Bringing home the bacon

I put my goats in the back of my SUV like I would a dog lol! I put a tarp down first since its a new car but then I put an old blanket, plop them in and go. Even my bigger fainters ride like that.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Sounds as if Lawrence and Bentley do some promoting for children learning about other creatures. This is very good, considering most people of today live in towns and many look upon animals as "dirty" ... Pity the barber shop seems to be closed, the customers will not be able to benefit from this promotion.


We did get one visitor, an older man who grew up around goats.
Right now trying to get weeds under control, shop closed no distractions.lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

OpieDoodle said:


> Way to go Lawrence! Bringing home the bacon
> 
> I put my goats in the back of my SUV like I would a dog lol! I put a tarp down first since its a new car but then I put an old blanket, plop them in and go. Even my bigger fainters ride like that.


No SUV. Passenger side of pickup right now.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

BorderKelpie said:


> My goats fit in large dog crates in my Suburban. You may consider doing that for now. (I put old packing blankets in the crates in case they urinate. The blanket soaks it up instead of letting it splash about.)


My wife doesn't want me to ruin any more of her dog things.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lol awesome DD way cool


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

OpieDoodle said:


> I put my goats in the back of my SUV like I would a dog.





Dwarf Dad said:


> No SUV. Passenger side of pickup right now.


Yes, of course. How else? (highfive)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ive thought of letting Bonnie ride shotgun with me lol.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ride shotgun?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Ride shotgun?


In the passenger seat.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Good job boys! This reminds me of some people who own goats near me that haul their herd with a horse trailer to do brush clearing. Their business is called Haulin Goats (goaty knock off of the name Hall and Oates


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

cristina-sorina said:


> In the passenger seat.


Thanks!


----------

